

Ask HN: What do you use for big data? - abahlo

I&#x27;m curious, what&#x27;s your library of choice?<p>Hadoop? With HBase? Or something else? How do you query it?
======
abahlo
GitHub has a great list of big data stuff:
[https://github.com/onurakpolat/awesome-
bigdata](https://github.com/onurakpolat/awesome-bigdata)

